# CTD Oil && Fuel Question



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I heard a lot about low sulfur fuel like 15ppm is good etc but when I'm filling up at the BP station I see a sticker for 40 cetane rating. What is a good cetane rating or should I even care? For the oil part, I have not had my first oil change yet but I am a huge fan of synthetic oil, should I wait for the 25k/2yr to finish or just pay for them to use synthetic? I eventually will do it my self but I just need an opinion because not having to pay for oil changes until 25k sounds nice to me lol.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Think I'm going to go with the free changes until they're done. Then I'll probably switch to a full synthetic. Since this is my first new car I'm going to run the amsoil or Mobil 1 esp even though the Mobil 1 locally is about $70 for 5 liters. 

From my understanding the higher the cetane rating the better it burns and therefore you get better efficiency from a higher rating. Pretty sure 40 is the lowest legally allowed in north america. I buy my fuel from the local petro-can and that's a rating of 45 which is on the higher end for having 0% biodiesel mixed in


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> I heard a lot about low sulfur fuel like 15ppm is good etc but when I'm filling up at the BP station I see a sticker for 40 cetane rating. What is a good cetane rating or should I even care? For the oil part, I have not had my first oil change yet but I am a huge fan of synthetic oil, should I wait for the 25k/2yr to finish or just pay for them to use synthetic? I eventually will do it my self but I just need an opinion because not having to pay for oil changes until 25k sounds nice to me lol.


I don't own a diesel so I cant comment on the fuel BUT 'f you plan on keeping the car past 100k the change that oil you have to be joking 25k oil change that oil will be way gone by then do it at 10k max especialy on a diesel them things turn oil black in a matter of seconds


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol, he meant the free oil changes that are offered with the CTD for the first 2yr/24000 miles.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

yes I no what he ment , still 25k seems a bit long if you ask me to run on non synthetic but hey what do I know


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The dexos2 is a synthetic blend so its not like he's running on Dino oil. I've switched many cars over to synthetic with 100k-120k miles on them and no problems


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> I heard a lot about low sulfur fuel like 15ppm is good etc but when I'm filling up at the BP station I see a sticker for 40 cetane rating. What is a good cetane rating or should I even care? For the oil part, I have not had my first oil change yet but I am a huge fan of synthetic oil, should I wait for the 25k/2yr to finish or just pay for them to use synthetic? I eventually will do it my self but I just need an opinion because not having to pay for oil changes until 25k sounds nice to me lol.


a roughly analogy is think of the cetane rating like the octane rating for gas. The US regulated that highway diesel have at least a 40 cetane rating. 



stamas said:


> I don't own a diesel so I cant comment on the fuel BUT 'f you plan on keeping the car past 100k the change that oil you have to be joking 25k oil change that oil will be way gone by then do it at 10k max especialy on a diesel them things turn oil black in a matter of seconds


actually, amsoil's CJ-4 diesel oil is suppose to be good for 22,5000 miles. I ran in it my duramax for a few years. I sent a sample out to blackstone at 20,000 miles and it was still fine.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't let my oil go that long. Always bothers me


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the information fellas, wish I could find better cetane around here.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You can add a cetane booster, see the thread ... hunts around ... oh, there's two, so _threads _about diesel additives.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ussion/58162-diesel-additives-comparison.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...iscussion/67458-diesel-additive-question.html

The boosters here in Oz claim to add 8 or so to the cetane number, but our diesel runs around 50+ usually, so I've not looked at them, yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

40 Cetane is fine. I used the free oil changes for my first 24K miles but made sure they put in Dexos2. Now I run 15K on oil and Blackstone says go longer. I have a thread on this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, long intervals used to bother me too. Now I have conclusive evidence that it's a waste of time, money and resources to change oil sooner than necessary.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Even if I have all the facts and whatnot its been put in my head since I was like 3 years old. Dads a mechanic and he said always change your oil at 3000 miles and you won't have major issues and he never had any major issues. I know oil has changed and so have motors since I was born in 1989 but I still can't do it


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> Even if I have all the facts and whatnot its been put in my head since I was like 3 years old. Dads a mechanic and he said always change your oil at 3000 miles and you won't have major issues and he never had any major issues. I know oil has changed and so have motors since I was born in 1989 but I still can't do it


that would get expensive with syn. oil.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Peace of mind. I used to change my mustang 5.0 oil every 2000 km. What is that? 1200 miles?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

money_man said:


> Even if I have all the facts and whatnot its been put in my head since I was like 3 years old. Dads a mechanic and he said always change your oil at 3000 miles and you won't have major issues and he never had any major issues. I know oil has changed and so have motors since I was born in 1989 but I still can't do it


Not to be rude, but it sounds like Jiffy Lube - Pennzoil - Shell were quite successful in their marketing campaign. "3000 miles for a well-oiled machine." 

Who stands to benefit from such a short interval now? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My clean motor


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> Peace of mind. I used to change my mustang 5.0 oil every 2000 km. What is that? 1200 miles?


Last time I changed the oil in my Jeep, it was at 2400 miles, but I figured it had been a year, so it was probably about time. Not sure yet what I'm going to do about the Diesel once the free services run out this fall.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

money_man said:


> My clean motor


My motor will look cleaner on a synthetic oil with 15k mile intervals than yours will with dino oil and a 3k mile interval. Guaranteed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cough synthetic blend dexos2


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will happy be the high mileage guinea pig. I will be posting my oil reports as I change it. Probably will go 17500 next oil change. My driving has actually increased, so I will be averaging about 6-7K a month now.


----------

